
Ask HN: Need help finding some programmable AR glasses with low specs - Artemix
I recently started spending some time working with hardware-related stuff, components, protocols, etc., and one thing I&#x27;d like to play around would be an embedded display on &quot;me&quot;.<p>Nowadays, we can find a lot of 700+$ AR glasses featuring stuff like 720p full-color displays, audio, etc, but I don&#x27;t give a damn about most features, and most glasses are based on restricted closed-source systems.<p>I&#x27;m searching for some kind of AR glass, or AR kit to be mounted on a pair of glasses, with, as starting specs, a monochromatic display, 400x200 for screen size should be enough, and something that can be tinkered with, if possible without any android&#x2F;whatever app (as I&#x27;d like to link it to some form of computer).<p>Anyone knows something affordable with such low-quality?<p>&gt; originally published on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.to&#x2F;artemix&#x2F;programmable-ar-glasses-with-low-specs-2c89
======
verdverm
Try adding Linux or unity to your search terms. I recall coming across a $200
unity compatible device.

~~~
Artemix
I'll try that, thanks

